# Moving Again



## travelinggaby (Aug 25, 2014)

Just in case someone is dealing with the stress of relocating, here is an article I wrote that I hope can be helpful to the expat community. 
Gaby Around the World: Small Little Victories

Best,

Gaby


----------

